# was ist USB Direct Recording?



## naund? (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo, ich möchte mir das Gerät hier kaufen:

DVT-499H : LG Germany

nun da steht was wegen USB Direct Recording! was bedeutet genau das? das man über den usb anschluss sender aufnehmen kann?

danke


----------



## naund? (19. Juni 2009)

weiss keiner?


----------



## OctoCore (19. Juni 2009)

Das bedeutet die Aufnahme von Audio-CDs nach MP3 laut Featurelist.


----------



## uuodan (19. Juni 2009)

Schau' doch einfach in das Handbuch, das du dir online ansehen kannst. Dort wird es sicher drinstehen...


----------



## Herbboy (22. Juni 2009)

jo, entweder man kann sogar DVB-T direkt auf nen stick oder ne 2,5erHD aufnehmen, oder es geht einfach nur darum, dass man ne eingelegte AudioCD direkt in MP3 auf einen USB-Stick rippen kann.


----------



## naund? (27. Juni 2009)

leider ist die funktion nur für audio ;(


----------

